# Setting up Ldap Slave server



## iyyappan1985eee (Mar 20, 2008)

In Ldap Slave Server(SLES 11) i get this error... But when i add or delete any user in ldap server ...its reflecting in ldap slave server .... 

* I have enabled Ldap sync in Ldap Master and 
* Ldap Slave in Replication Consumer....

Can anyone say what these errors are..........


Dec 22 15:44:07 bdc slapd[4571]: syncrepl_message_to_entry: rid=001 mods check (objectClass: value #0 invalid per syntax)
Dec 22 15:44:07 bdc slapd[4571]: do_syncrepl: rid=001 rc 21 retrying
Dec 22 15:44:17 bdc gdm-session-worker[7394]: PAM pam_putenv: NULL pam handle passed
Dec 22 15:46:07 bdc slapd[4571]: syncrepl_message_to_entry: rid=001 mods check (objectClass: value #0 invalid per syntax)
Dec 22 15:46:07 bdc slapd[4571]: do_syncrepl: rid=001 rc 21 retrying
Dec 22 15:47:09 bdc slapd[4571]: SASL [conn=1017] Failure: realm changed: authentication aborted


----------

